# Where are they now???



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

With the membership of the site approaching 7,000, I must say that the people posting are much less familiar (yeah I know, pretty intuitive  ). Back when the site first started, the Hot Topics were a blast, now they are Cold Topics even on a busy day.

So I was thinking, where are the people who first hung around the site and really defined Nodak Outdoors??? Where are you Prairie hunter, Tsodak, MRN, Bobby Cox (still banned ), Fetch (still banned ), Dick Monson, Dan Bueide, Econ 101, Muzzy, Remmi and I, Tony Dean, Cootkiller, Robert Langaner, Gandergrinder, Hardwaterman, Redlabel, Cancarver, and countless others that I can't remember at the moment.

Are you like me, still check in, but have less time to post??

Post up why you guys aren't as active on the boards. Hot topics is just not quite the same     ...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

When Hot Topics was moved to the bottom of the forum list from the top, it became Dead Topics. Also some of the controversial topics are posted in the individual topics or open forum, until they get too hot, and are then moved to cold storage in Hot Topics. Make sense? Liked it much better with Hot Topics at the top of the list.

A vigerous discussion of issue positions is always healthy and extremely important. But not always welcome.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I don't have as much time to post for one.

Also, I kind of got tired of beating my head against the wall trying to explain things to people who are so set in their ways that they are unwilling to entertain any new thoughts or ideas.

Frustration is the main thing for me. I got tired of people bringing down the topics that were leading to good conversation.

Sometimes it is better to listen, than it is to speak and on the internet it is sometimes better to read than to write.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Bioman,

Sorry, I only check in to see what you and Dick (and maybe GG ;-)) have to say about things.

What else is going on here? Everyone whining about too much pressure on a limited resource - field vs water, roost, perceived entitlement, etc..? Would be nice if we had someone like you, Bioman, illustrating that these are simply symptoms of too many people hunting the same birds with different techniques. It just doesn't work for everyone with the constant increase in pressure. It's just easier to vilify others than to actually think about the true source of the problem.

M.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The site is going thru some identity changes and what used to be a fair game discussions is now apparently taboo. Right or wrong? Who knows, not for me to say I guess. 
We only have control of to post or not to post. :wink:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm pretty much just a lurker now and found some additional interests in the last couple of years.

I bought a nice digital camera and some lenses (and I thought hunting was expensive), a bus I'm turning into an RV for retirement, and a Gold Wing because I had been without a motorcycle for 23 years. The websites I have found for these hobbies are helpful and much less controversial so I spend my time on them. Photograhping wildlife lets me hunt all year. Took the Gold Wing on a trip to Texas and North Carolina this summer and had a blast.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

You know what I hate? Practically every topic becomes a res non res issue. You could start a favorite beer thread and it will still be brought down by res verses non res.
Just my tired thoughts before I get in the truck to pull another 12 hour shift. 
Later ..........


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

bioman:

I believe cootkiller got banned, but I don't know that for sure.

I see posts from time to time from the others you listed.

I think everyone is just worn out. I know I jumped on the bandwagon and did alot of hottopics posting on an alternative site, but all you end up doing is feuding with the same people over and over again.

The other thing is people start loosing site of the discussion/arguement and then start slashing at you with personal attacks. It just gets old.

just my $.02


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Miss em... I miss cootkiller, he just made the rest of us look that much smarter. You have to appreciate a guy like that!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I have to agree with you Dick, the site has moved away from the discourse on the issues. Truly a shame, as some of the more intellectual boxing and jousting used to happen here.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm still around, and still read a lot of the posts, just seems like sometimes after you say the same thing four times you lose your passion for it. Spend a lot more time lruking now, only really chime in when I can contribute.

For darn sure dont talk about hot spots.....

Tom


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

But isn't this whole internet thing cyclical. Eventually topics repeat themselves, and those who are in the know, or experts, or want-to-be-experts on a topic just quit posting figuring, what's the point, and hang it up.

Nodak Duke...where have you gone?!? Oh that's right, Illinois.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

How did I ever miss this thread????

I am here and look in nearly every day. I just don't have the time to post all of the thoughts that run through my head. I absolutely love this forum because it has thousands of people that have the same passions as I do, like......... hunting, conservation, NORTH DAKOTA, friendships, family, etc...

I plan on becoming a more frequent poster as time permits!


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Check in once in while but the posting time has been limited. Gotta agree, moving the Hot Topics to a lower level affected the discussions. Alot of times we all didn't exactly agree but we sure had some good talks. Regardless, it's still a great site to stop by and check in once in a while.


----------

